# how can you see if someone tipped you on lyft



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

question speaks for itself. i know with lyft the PAX gets the tip option but how/when do you see if they did?


----------



## Effects26 (Nov 16, 2015)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> question speaks for itself. i know with lyft the PAX gets the tip option but how/when do you see if they did?


You won't know until you get your daily summary the next morning.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> question speaks for itself. i know with lyft the PAX gets the tip option but how/when do you see if they did?


The only way currently to figure out who tipped and who didn't is to log each pax name yourself, in order, as you do the trips and then match them to the report the next day. And sometimes a tip will trickle in few days later.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I used to use the notepad on my iPhone to jot down the name and destination of each Lyft delivery so I could match it up to the chronological order in the daily summary the next day.

It was helpful in determining which of my "regulars" were not tipping - once I realized that "Sean", for instance, needed a ride to and from work every day for a minimum fare a mile from my house and not once did he ever leave a tip.... I 3 starred him and let him wait for the next closest driver. 

After a while I stopped bothering with it, I was only aggravating myself and most riders are a one time deal anyway. Keeping notes only served to piss me off when I matched up a bartender or server to a non tip trip. 

I'd really rather not know, and I ended up regretting the loss of a daily $8 ride from Sean -


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

They updated the Dashboard so you can track the history of your rides. It will also reflect tip, but passengers have up to 24 hours to tip you.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

The dashboard does not break out the revenue and tips from each individual ride. It only gives the daily and weekly totals for gross revenue and net earnings (including tips, if any). You cannot determine which passenger paid tips until the next day.

Correction: it's now available online at Lyft.com to get info (map, earnings, and tips) for each individual trip. Assuming the tip was given immediately, I will have to find out how quickly that info becomes available and visible.


----------



## Kid Uber (Nov 10, 2014)

Go to Express Pay screen and see if your fare goes within 20 minutes after the fare was posted...


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> The dashboard does not break out the revenue and tips from each individual ride. It only gives the daily and weekly totals for gross revenue and net earnings (including tips, if any). You cannot determine which passenger paid tips until the next day.


http://thehub.lyft.com/blog/2016/1/22/drivinghistory


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I like that ride history feature


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> http://thehub.lyft.com/blog/2016/1/22/drivinghistory


Thanks for the link. This is a positive change. By showing a map for each ride and including tip information it is easier for the driver to match earnings/tip and remember the passenger.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

This thread needs to be renamed. It is:

*how can you see if someone tipped you on lyft*

*Change it to:*

*Now you can see if someone tipped you on lyft*


----------



## Harleyb (Aug 25, 2016)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> question speaks for itself. i know with lyft the PAX gets the tip option but how/when do you see if they did?


I don't know about anyone else, but my phone vibrates when they leave a tip!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> question speaks for itself. i know with lyft the PAX gets the tip option but how/when do you see if they did?


Hit dashboard, go to ride history, hit the number of total rides and it shows you details of each ride for the week.After the + is the tip received for that ride and if it's in blue/green it's also primetime


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> question speaks for itself. i know with lyft the PAX gets the tip option but how/when do you see if they did?


When you're at McDonalds and you're like, "Oh, can't that, too expensive."


----------

